# Meyerbeer article in the New York Times



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

"Heard of Giacomo Meyerbeer? He's on the Cusp of a Musical Renaissance":
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/28/...n-the-cusp-of-a-musical-renaissance.html?_r=0


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> The Metropolitan Opera last performed a Meyerbeer opera in 1979: "Le Prophète," mounted for Marilyn Horne. "L'Africaine"? Not since 1934. "Les Huguenots" was possibly the most successful opera of the 19th century, the first to reach 1,000 performances at the Paris Opera. But performances trailed off over the past century. The Met last put it on in 1915.


It' s a bloody shame. :devil:


----------

